# grease vent on roof



## demuroroofing (Oct 15, 2021)

any material that can stand up to a neglected grease vent on roof? owner called to fix im thinking powerwash and install peel and stick TPO but not sure if it will stand up to grease. no way pizza place will clean so have to put something down any suggestions?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

PVC membrane is the best option when dealing with grease, EPDM or any asphalt based torch down or peel n stick is the worst, TPO might be a good budget choice.









TPO vs. PVC Roofing — What's the Difference?


TPO and PVC are both common thermoplastic roofing membranes, but how are they different and which option is best for commercial roofing?




roofsource.com


----------



## RooferE (Jan 10, 2022)

I've been told not to use TPO on restaurants and only use PVC because of the grease.


----------

